# Storm Clouds, Finally!



## imp (Oct 6, 2015)

Second day in a row now, storms danced around our area, beautiful colors of dark and light cloud hues interspersed with blue sky and patches of bright sunligfht highlighting small portions of mountains.

Bright sunlight highlighting those magnificent bastions of salute to human greed, with sheets of rain pouring down to the left, distant. The greater bulk of large development of Bullhead City homes visible up the slopes beyond the towers. All the buildings but one lie right on the Colorado River.




Taken from the rooftop of Tropicana's parking garage. Deb refused to walk the Riverwalk today, "we might get wet"! (really afraid of lightning!).




In the early days, Trop. had a riding-sized train operating about it's entire property perimeter, about 3/4 mile or so, free. Just above the gazebo the remaining rail bed and start of the trestle below which all traffic entered the parking garage. Track gauge about 3-feet. I remember riding the train years ago, about 4 to a car. Deb plans to try to locate early pics of the train. I believe they had a steam-driven, as well as diesel, locomotive.




The trestle and trackage, the ramp entering garage to the right of it. Trestle was massively-built of 12 X 12 inch timbers.




30 minutes later the storm cell has moved elsewhere, southward. About two hours later, our home area was drenched! Lasted about 20 delightful minutes!  imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice pics Imp!  I love the rain and stormy skies, make me feel so good.  Deb is a smart gal, lots of folks getting struck by lightning nowadays.  I never thought twice about it when I was younger, but now I stay in if it's bad.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

I took a series of shots a few years ago on a trip up to Stowe, VT.  This shot is a storm coming over Mt. Mansfield towards the house we had rented.  It was an impressive storm when it arrived a few minutes later.


----------



## imp (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful scenery of a much different type than that of the desert! Thank You!   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice pic Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

imp said:


> Beautiful scenery of a much different type than that of the desert! Thank You!   imp


Glad you enjoyed the shot.  Happy to contribute.  Somewhere I have some great cloud shots, but think they're on an older computer.  I'll have to dig them out.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice pic Bob!


Thanks SeaBreeze.  I love sharing photos.  My wife keeps asking me to make some prints to frame.  Once I'm fully retired, I think I'll be out often to shoot.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I took a series of shots a few years ago on a trip up to Stowe, VT.  This shot is a storm coming over Mt. Mansfield towards the house we had rented.  It was an impressive storm when it arrived a few minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 23415



Bob. Years ago, my buddy and I rode our Harley's up to Stowe. We rode the winding road up through Smugglers Notch. What a blast. On the day we left, we had snow flurries. Geez, it was cold up there.


----------

